# pussywillow photos



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Her's a couple of photos of pussy willow catkins

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x222/berkshirebee/pussywillowcatkin.jpg

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x222/berkshirebee/pussywillowpollen.jpg


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice, what camera?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I just got a pentax K20 and it has a steep learning curve compared to my pentax SF1 film camera. I have a ring flash but it's out for repair and the K20 worked without a flash so I gave it a try.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

nice pics!


----------

